# WIP: 1/25 scale train yard "Dysfunction Junction"



## JowesCrow (11 mo ago)

My current diorama. This is a monster; I'm looking at at least another year to completion. Thanks for looking. 🙂


JC


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very nice so far! 🤙


----------



## JowesCrow (11 mo ago)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Very nice so far! 🤙


Thanks!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

looks amazing. so much detail


----------



## Twoo Create (9 mo ago)

coming along nicley!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

JowesCrow said:


> My current diorama. This is a monster; I'm looking at at least another year to completion. Thanks for looking. 🙂
> 
> 
> JC
> ...


The base kit for the engine and fuel car combo--is that MPC's 1/25 scale "The General" by any chance?


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Very well done, Great Stuff!


----------

